# Tomato!!



## x Megan x (Aug 17, 2009)

are hedgehogs aloud tomato? ive got it some baby food as a treat and its got tomato in it?


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm not sure but I think that tomatoes are too acidic for hedgehogs. I know that citrus fruits are a no-no because of the citric acid so it would make sense that tomatoes are also not a good treat. I've heard that sweet potatoes, carrots, and green bell peppers are popular treats. Maybe you could try one of those?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm not 100% sure about tomatoes...

However, if it's in the baby food, I doubt that it would be overly acidic. So I don't really see the harm in trying the baby food. Is it listed as the main ingredient? or is the tomato further down the list? If it's further down, it should be fine, especially since it's processed baby food.

(Though perhaps it might be good to wait for more responses, as I am not 100% sure on it all.)


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Tomatoes are fine. Even fresh tomatoes are ok. They are a supplement, not a staple.


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 8, 2008)

I never realize you could feed a hedgehog tomatoes. I figured the acid would be bad for them. I think yellow tomatoes have a lower acid content I think.


----------



## eyesack (Oct 30, 2009)

Keep in mind, Tomatoes are part of the "Nightshade" family... the same family as eggplants and Poison Ivy. I wouldn't feed my hedgehog raw eggplants, I don't even eat raw eggplants, but if you guys are fine with tomatoes that might be ok...


----------

